# Need help with snow blower selection, buying tomorrow morning



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

hey, I'm new to this forum and looking for some advice on my second snow blower selection that I'll be purchasing tomorrow morning. I currently have a cub cadet 524 swe that I'm actually very surprised and happy with for its size. I recently moved to a larger home with a pretty big driveway and decided to step it up a notch. I narrowed it down to the cub cadet 3x 30 hd , husqvarna st327p, or Honda hss928awd. Some dislikes and likes :

Cub - like the engine size, like the extra led lights and hand warmers, also feel pretty confidant from my 524. Not sure if the 3 stage is that much better or a gimmick, also would've liked to have a nicer chute controller. Also really would've liked a hydro trans 

husqvarna - like the hydro trans, like the augor and die cast impeller, like the hand warmers and over all package and just plane looks. not wild over the rubber chute end and chute controller. Not sure if it's as good as Honda or not even close ??? 

Honda - love the chute controller and battery starter, hydro trans, aggressive augur serrations, Honda track record for durability, kinda scared of the bells and whistles like chute controller if it brakes, really wish it had hand warmers, not sure why it seems to have the smallest engine, is it worth $1,000 more than the husqvarna and cub... 2ndary but not wild over looks, not sure how light is compared to cub and husqvarna....


Sorry for being so wordy but just not sure what direction to go in.. My best friend has the 32" Honda with tracks and swears by it, says hands down go with the Honda. Sales person said 3 stage is crazy fast and eats hard packed snow. . Haven't heard much about husqvarna but read a ton on it and seems great.... If the Honda truely is that much better I don't mind spending an extra grand for the best ... so are my likes / dislikes valid? What's a deal breaker and does one jump out as a clear winner? Or is one not worth considering ? Thanks !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Snow Beast

If you can afford the Honda there isn't any reason to discuss the others.
Honda is loved for a reason and you'll never regret the decision to buy one.

(I don't have one but only because I can't afford it :icon_whistling


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_
Tough call on which snowblower to get. All potentially good choices, and it will boil down to personal preference I am sure.
I am personally a huge fan of the hydrostatic transmission, so that would be at the top of my priority list. I currently have a Honda HS1132 and am very happy with it, and recently acquired an HSS1332 for a close friend of mine who is extremely impressed with the machine.
I wouldn't be concerned about the joystick controlled chute on the Hondas, as it would seem our friends in Canada have had this feature for some time with no issues...
Good luck with your choice!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Out of the three ,I would x out the cub and the husqvana. Honda's are very nice but I think for less coin you could get a nice ariens or toro


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The only thing to hate about the Honda's is the price - you can't beat 'em ...... if it were me I'd balance the actual need against the value. This last storm you had was way out of the norm - so take that into account. In my case I couldn't justify the extra $1000 when the Husqvarna is well reviewed and liked in that price range...... I would place it well above the Cub which is made by MTD now..... better specs than box store, but still.... OR - I wold look for a nice used Honda - but I bet it's a hot commodity around you right now! ;>P Shopping to late!


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, never expect to get that many responses that fast ... & really good ones also! So it kinda sounds like price aside the Honda is the way to go. Does it having the smallest engine reflect that it can't handle as much snow or throw it as far? Also no hand warmers aren't that big of a deal?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

We get by just fine without hand warmers. It's all about how nice of gloves you have. If you are only considering those three, then without a doubt, the Honda. What size engine?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Honda machines are know for having one of the best throw distances. It's the way they are set up more than just who says they have the most HP.

In this case it really is more important "How you use it". :blush::blush:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Most of us are about longevity over creature comforts. That said, most here are usually in the corner of Ariens, Toro, and Honda. There are a few that will swear by some of the AYP brands, such as Cub and I believe Husqvarna( but could be wrong).

Some things that most here will pay attention to, above and beyond the advice given, is the overall heft of the construction. Beefier, in most eyes here, is better. The engine size difference, that you noticed, can be an issue, but in part it is also a matter of how it has been engineered. Some are better thought out than others. With that said, there is something to be said about the Japanese model of engineering and reliability. But there is also something to be said about the American sense of brute force sense of ruggedness. The rubber end of the chute of the Husqy, would actually fair pretty good, as it would never rust. 

In the end, is the Honda worth the extra coin?... Well, those that have one, will always tell you, yes. Because, like their cars, most of them are not sexy, but they just work.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

You've chosen some very good candidates, and there are reviews here on SBF about each that may help you out if you have time to read through some of them.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Of the three:

Cub Cadet: cross it off the list.
Husquarvna: maybe, but only if you decide against the Honda
Honda: absolutely yes, get the Honda.

Scot


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

Lots of good advice and I'm pretty much between the Honda and husqvarna now.. Would you guys say the husqvarna is considered more of a commercial/ professional grade machine than the Honda?


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

Snow Beast said:


> Lots of good advice and I'm pretty much between the Honda and husqvarna now.. Would you guys say the husqvarna is considered more of a commercial/ professional grade machine than the Honda?


I somehow doubt that, as the Husky does not offer a warranty for commercial use; whereas the Honda offers a three year warranty, whether for residential or commercial use.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Did you pick up a blower yet? The Honda will do everything you need it to do. The Simplicity pro series is another great option, that is commercial use. I am also a fan of the old school Toros.


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

Koenig041 said:


> Did you pick up a blower yet? The Honda will do everything you need it to do. The Simplicity pro series is another great option, that is commercial use. I am also a fan of the old school Toros.


Not yet I'm still back and forth between the Honda and now they have a 30" husqvarna with tracs in stock


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with the Husky and you'd be happy to have it, well made machine IMHO. Less expensive than the Honda for sure but definitely not cheaply made.
It's just that the Honda IMHO and others is a better machine.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Snow Beast said:


> Not yet I'm still back and forth between the Honda and now they have a 30" husqvarna with tracs in stock



I've never personally used a machine with tracks, but if you do some looking around on this forum, they are not all they are cracked up to be. A lot of guys mention that machines with tracks are more difficult to maneuver. Basically, unless you have a serious slope, they are not necessary.

You have certainly chosen 2 good machines, however, Honda is the best from what you have mentioned. I'm of the belief to certainly buy more than what you need; to basically plan for the worst day because that's when you are really going to want it/need it most. The Honda will do the job.

With that said, although it sounds like you can afford the price tag, you really might want to consider Ariens (I have one personally and love it), or Toro. Even like one other poster mentioned, Simplicities commercial line is awesome. You will be saving a lot of coin and get a fantastic machine. If you'd like, I'll help you spend the savings on wings and beer. :icon-cheers:


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Given your choices I'd go with the Honda. No contest in my view. 
Tracks are a bit problematic. If you have a decent slope and a lot of snow (15"s plus) to contend with tracks are what you want. If you have essentially level ground to clear no matter the snow depth wheels are a MUCH better choice. Tracks are hard to handle, wheels not so much.


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on the Honda! Picking up today


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Snow Beast said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Honda! Picking up today


woo hoo! congrats! :icon-cheers:
send us some pics, and give us your impression after you get and/or use it.

Scot


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It is the best machine available in the USA for sure. Enjoy the trouble free years.


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks guys, this forum definitely helped me make up my mind, just got it home and it definitely looks like a beast! Can't wait to use it, I do have to say the 30" husqvarna with tracks that was sitting next to it on the show room floor looked sweet also


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

Just curious, I wound up getting it for $2499 + tax from the original msrp of $2789.. Is that pretty much what they sell for or could I have done much better shopping around more.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i think you did well at that price.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

If Honda had mad a 1328 I would have had a tough choice. But since they don't I went with the Ariens Hydro pro track 28 construction heavier throw further then 1332 an cut a snow drift faster( had a small friendly race with neighbour and his Honda  but both good machine. What you got is a decent price to quality good choice. Still had to poke the Honda boys lol


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The only problem your gonna have is a jealous neighbor - I suggest doing it during off hours so nobody see's whatcha got! ;>P Unless there's beer involved!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Snow Beast said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Honda! Picking up today


I'm old and my eyesight is poor but I'm not seeing where you say what model you ended up with ?? :dizzy:

Now you need to get wax, synthetic oil, Honda cover, multiple LED's, ....


:blowerhug:
.


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

lillbear said:


> If Honda had mad a 1328 I would have had a tough choice. But since they don't I went with the Ariens Hydro pro track 28 construction heavier throw further then 1332 an cut a snow drift faster( had a small friendly race with neighbour and his Honda  but both good machine. What you got is a decent price to quality good choice. Still had to poke the Honda boys lol


Wow sounds like a beast!


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

bad69cat said:


> The only problem your gonna have is a jealous neighbor - I suggest doing it during off hours so nobody see's whatcha got! ;>P Unless there's beer involved!


Thanks! My snow pretty much melted so I'm just anxiously waiting for more


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm old and my eyesight is poor but I'm not seeing where you say what model you ended up with ?? :dizzy:
> 
> Now you need to get wax, synthetic oil, Honda cover, multiple LED's, ....
> 
> ...


I went with the hss928awd, I actually could've got last years 28" with tracks and with out the bells and whistles for $100 less but I really wanted wheels and joy stick chute / led lights ........ Can't wait to wax it up and already figuring out how to put led lights on rear


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Snow Beast said:


> already figuring out how to put led lights on rear


You're our kind of guy. :wavetowel2: (Not sure if that's good or not :facepalm_zpsdj194qh)


----------



## gjm (Jan 20, 2015)

Might want to take a look at the Ariens blowers, the SHOs are great, I have a 30" that did great with last weeks blizzard. Ariens Professional blowers are hydrostatic. As for the Hondas... could not justify the price for my needs. If I could I would have bought one. If you didn't buy yet really look over the reviews there is great information there.

Never mind, some how didn't see all of the posts....you will do well with the Honda.


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

man this thing just looks bad @ss, really can't wait to try it out. Getting a battery tender for it tomorrow


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

The cub 524swe it replaced, I was actually really surprised at the strength of this cub. Even thou I overwhelmed it a decent amount of times over the past couple seasons it never broke down or gave me any problems. For a medium sized blower and the money ($800) I think it's a home run


----------



## Lonstar (Jan 6, 2013)

Good call, you got the right one. It's the 'busa of snowblowers...this is coming from an owner of an 1132 track and a 'busa. Love 'em both.


----------



## Snow Beast (Jan 26, 2016)

Lonstar said:


> Good call, you got the right one. It's the 'busa of snowblowers...this is coming from an owner of an 1132 track and a 'busa. Love 'em both.


Sweet!


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

Smolenski7 said:


> I've never personally used a machine with tracks, but if you do some looking around on this forum, they are not all they are cracked up to be. A lot of guys mention that machines with tracks are more difficult to maneuver. Basically, unless you have a serious slope, they are not necessary.


Respectfully disagree.

A track machine with power steering triggers (like the new Husqvarna and Hondas) turns on a dime and has traction that makes wheeled machines look like a joke. I can think of absolutely no reason to get a wheeled machine if a power steering tracked model is available. Superior in every way.


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

lillbear said:


> Ariens Hydro pro track 28 construction heavier throw further then 1332 an cut a snow drift faster( had a small friendly race with neighbour and his Honda  l


h

I don't believe you. Unless the 1332 was fully loading the 4" wider bucket..... and even then, doubtful. :icon-hgtg:

In all seriousness, though, when Ariens got rid of the 32" version of your machine this year, they lost a potential customer in me. Honda was really my only option for a 32" Hydro transmission, tracked machine. Kinda a bummer, but fortunately the 1332 is pretty nice. The Auger Protection System is da bomb.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

That Honda is Hot! Good luck with it. Video the rooster tail it makes.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

S_trangeBrew said:


> h
> 
> I don't believe you. Unless the 1332 was fully loading the 4" wider bucket..... and even then, doubtful. :icon-hgtg:
> 
> In all seriousness, though, when Ariens got rid of the 32" version of your machine this year, they lost a potential customer in me. Honda was really my only option for a 32" Hydro transmission, tracked machine. Kinda a bummer, but fortunately the 1332 is pretty nice. The Auger Protection System is da bomb.


We both live on acres so we went in the field about 24" of snow both full buckets made a case of beer out of it lol. It's a unusual winter here usually there would be about 6 feet in the field but not this year. We both have new machine. Had to do something to try them out . If he would have had a 28inch bucket it probably would have been even. I like the smaller bucket there faster in thick snow for the same HP then a wider one. If you have a chance to try a hydro pro try one I was really surprised. I never had an Ariens before and yes I did try the Honda. To me they are both well made and solid blowers but Honda didn't have a 13 HP in the 28 and Arien had a 15 HP in the 28. Time will tell if it's as durable


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

lillbear said..." I never had an Ariens before and yes I did try the Honda. To me they are both well made and solid blowers but Honda didn't have a 13 HP in the 28 and Arien had a 15 HP in the 28. Time will tell if it's as durable." 

Either of these brands will most likely get mentions in our wills. They are both well made machines that are called upon 2 months out of a year. Good work if you can get it. I'd get old with a job like that.


----------

